# A couple landscape questions (plant and weed type)



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

the first pic is a Lilac, maybe Lilac 'Miss Kim' but hard to tell. There are dozens of cultivars. Prune after the flowers are finished.

The second photo, with the weed that look like a fern, is Vetch. Also many types of Vetches- this one is probably Crown Vetch.


----------



## kroberrt (May 12, 2011)

Hello,

First one is lilac and second one is ferns.
Both are wonderful in the garden.
:thumbup:
___________________
Absolute Steel - Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY - America's easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes lilacs are beautiful, but here in Ontario, they are also extremely hardy. Unless you keep it small, that entire bed will be taken over with the bush and worse, the sucker shoots. For that reason I would never plant one so close to the house. In fact I would give it a bed of its own, far away from everything else.


----------



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

Is there anything I can use to kill the vetch\fern without killing my other plants?

Thanks.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

My vote is that it is common vetch- probably has small pea-like purple blooms. Why not just pull it?


----------

